# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  SVEN AP-970MV. Вещь, сделанная с умом

## Labs

Среди технических гаджетов и компьютерных аксессуаров появляется все больше устройств, которые можно охарактеризовать так – «сделаны для человека». Такие модели подкупают отличными техническими характеристиками, респектабельным внешним видом и, главное, тем, что они ориентированы на простоту и комфорт в использовании. Берешь такую вещь в руки и думаешь: «Как же я раньше обходился без нее?». 

Под это описание отлично подходит SVEN AP-970MV с уникальной эргономичной конструкцией регулируемого оголовья и функцией регулировки низких частот. Интуитивный характер взаимодействия с моделью приятно удивляет. Не обязательно обращаться за помощью к инструкции, чтобы отключить микрофон (функция MUTE), добавить музыке басов (функция Mega-bass) или найти регулятор громкости звука. Функции контроля громкости и низких частот позволяют экспериментировать со звуком, что добавляет звучанию оттенки, глубину и объемность. Увеличьте громкость, сведите на нет бас и, слушая фортепианный концерт с оркестром, вы уловите даже звук нажатия клавиш на рояле. Убавьте громкость, выведите бас на максимум – и ощутите на себе все битовые партии Rap или R’n’B исполнителей. Все элементы управления вынесены на кабель, там же находится клипса, которую можно прикрепить к одежде.

Массивные амбушюры закрытого типа с глянцевой окантовкой, широкое оголовье с матовым покрытием поверхности, механизм для регулировки длины дужек – все это смотрится очень красиво. Облегченное эргономичное оголовье модели сводит давление наушников к минимуму, хотя модель сидит на голове плотно. Подобная конструкция амбушюров, а также применение системы пассивного шумоподавления SVEN PNC не только дань моде, но и важное техническое новшество, гарантирующее отличный звук.

Выдвижная конструкция микрофона позволяет прятать его внутрь левого амбушюра и, в отличие от большинства гарнитур, где микрофон остается снаружи, защищать от повреждений, когда вы используете SVEN AP-970MV как наушники.

*Особенности:*

• Выдвижной микрофон.
• Функция Mega-bass.
• Функция отключения микрофона Mute.
• Эргономичное регулируемое оголовье.
• Система пассивного шумоподавления SVEN PNC.

Гарнитуру SVEN AP-970MV можно приобрести в сети магазинов «5 элемент».

----------

